# (OLD) [ATI-Howto] Centralisation docs/astuces pour fglrx

## El_Goretto

EDIT: Cette page n'est désormais plus maintenue à jour. Deprecated, tout à fait  :Smile: 

Bref, maintenant c'est Kwenspc qui reprend le flambeau dans ce superbe thread qui chatoye, encore plus ambitieux puisqu'il couvre désormais fglrx, radeon et radeonhd. Excusez du peu  :Wink: 

-------------

Bon, devant le nombre de boulettes qui reviennent sans cesse (trop souvent les mêmes), je me suis enfin décidé à farfouiller dans le forum pour en extirper les documents qui m'ont servi ya plus de [insérez la durée depuis mon inscription sur le forum], et qui sont toujours valables (mon préféré est d'ailleurs mis à jour régulièrement).

Note 1: il s'agit de documents parlant du driver propriétaire ATI (fglrx, de l'ebuild ati-drivers), pas du driver libre (appelé radeon) dont parle la doc Gentoo officielle. Ni du driver expérimental r300 dont il est question ici [edit: il semble que le code de r300 soit maintenant intégré à radeon]. Attention à bien choisir celui que vous voulez utiliser, car ils ne supportent pas forcément tous votre carte.

Note 2: le prochain qui se plaint que son ATI "ne marche pas", et qui n'a pas cherché du côté du framebuffer (cf plus bas), je le mattraque à coup de spaghettis aldente jusqu'à ce que mort s'ensuive. Et c'est trèèèès long...   :Twisted Evil:  

I- Section documents

Le must, la référence ultime à lire avant de bidouiller et de dire "mer**, ca marche pas, et je vois plus rien à l'écran":

http://odin.prohosting.com/wedge01/gentoo-radeon-faq.html. Ca couvre de la configuration des paramètres noyau à surveiller, jusqu'au troobleshooting. Bref, moi je suis fan.  :Cool: 

Une documentation qu'elle est bien pour Gentoo. C'est la petite dernière, et tient ses promesses en restant à jour bien comme il faut  :Smile: :

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ATI_Drivers

Un sorte de manpages, ecrite par des debianistes à partir entre autre de docs gentoo (comme çà, ça fait 1 partout, balle au centre  :Wink: ). Décrit les options de xorg.conf, un idée fichtrement bonne et surtout inédite à ce jour:

http://debian.wgdd.de/temp/fglrx_man/fglrx.4x.html

A noter que d'autres docs ont été rédigées pour les outils accompagnants le driver fglrx, et ce trouve listés sur cette page.

Les seconds rôles:

Ensuite, un thread sur le forum, mais que je trouve moins complet [edit: et c'est limite périmé]:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-102680-highlight-radeon+howto+fglrx.html

Celui-ci, je l'ai trouvé par hasard, mais je ne m'en suis pas servi [edit: quelques "trucs", mais plus vraiment à jour]:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-73260-highlight-radeon+howto+fglrx.html

Apparemment, le forum Rage3D est la référence pour le driver binaire ATI sous linux. Semble très fourni niveau actualités, et ya pas mal d'autres liens.

http://www.rage3d.com/board/forumdisplay.php?f=88

Trouvé sur le forum précédent, il existe un wiki non officiel dédié à fglrx:

http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Main_Page

Idem, un autre forum, DriverHeaven, mais qui semble en retrait par rapport à Rage3D:

http://www.driverheaven.net/forumdisplay.php?f=103

Donc appel aux "pauvres" propiétaires nuxiens de ces cartes, si les howto que vous avez suivies sont plus complètes, ou plus lisibles, faites péter  :Smile:  Je modifierai ce post en conséquence.

Bonne chance à ceux qui se lancent dans l'aventure!

II- Section troubleshooting

Cette section est dédiées aux solutions non référencées dans les documents listés ci-dessus. Je vais essayer de m'intéresser aux futurs threads portant sur ATI, mais n'hésitez pas à donner vos propres expériences lorsque vous avez réussi à vous sortir d'un mauvais pas.

opengl-update inefficace:

mettre à jour opengl-update et relancer la commande

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-336285.html

Mettre à vide la chaîne de l'option du noyau "General Setup ->  Local version - append to kernel release"

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-336839.html

Noyau 2.6.XX et toujours pas de DRI: 

fglrx n'est pas fonctionnel sur n'importe quelle version de noyau. Essayez une version plus récente de fglrx.

la première version compatible avec le noyau 2.6.18 est l'ebuild ati-drivers-8.29.6

Impossible de compiler fglrx (unresolved symbols):

La version 8.14.x de fglrx ne semble plus fonctionner à partir des noyaux 2.6.16

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-444778.html

Pas de module fglrx de créé:

Certaines ebuilds sont "broken", comme la 8.14.13-r5, mieux vaut les éviter.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-389116.html

Freeze du système avec un mobility 9000 IGP:

Passer de l'ebuild 8.14.13-r5 (broken) à une 8.16 (tentative de repasser à une ebuild 8.14 stable sans succés)

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-389060.html

Taux de rafraichissement incorrect et aspect 16/9 avec l'ebuild 8.18.6:

Incompatibilité avec vesa-tng. Le désactiver et passer à vesafb. (rappel: radeonfb pose aussi des problèmes depuis longtemps.)

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2822260.html

Sortie TV problématique:

sur une Mobility X700, l'ebuild 8.18.6 ne semble pas du tout fonctionner avec la sortie TV, passer à la 8.18.8 (sortie très peu de temps après, tiens, tiens).

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-394653.html

[à confirmer] Sur une X800XL, je cite  *nofff wrote:*   

> [L'ebuild] 8.20.8 cela fonctionne très bien. La version 8.21.7 est buggé je crois. Et la dernière (8.22.5) me posait des problèmes aussi

 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-431478.html

Messages d'erreur MTRR et fglrx ("unable to acquire AGP"):

Bug connu (au moins par kwenspc, maintenant  :Wink: ) avec les Pentium IV, touchant les noyaux 2.6.12 jusqu'au 2.6.14. Donc rétrograder à un 2.6.11 ou passer au 2.6.15 résoud le problème.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-408136.html

Problèmes pour regarder les TV avec xdtv:

symptômes: crash de X, ou kernel panic avec une version supérieure à la 8.14 de fglrx et DRI activé.

Passer -noxvdefaults en paramètre à xdtv pour résoudre le problème.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-444778.html

Freeze complet de la machine en sortant de X, avec un fglrx > 8.14

Il faut insérer les options qui vont bien dans gdm ou kdm (cf lien), pour forcer le serveur X à redémarrer en sortie. Personnellement, j'ai testé avec gdm, ça résoud le problème.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-446703.html

Ce bug n'est peut être plus d'actualité. Un retour d'expérience serait bienvenu.

Rien à faire, la version 8.XX.XX de fglrx ne veut pas de ma carte:

A partir de la version 8.29.6, le support de certaines cartes a été abandonné:

 Radeon 8500/9000/9100/9200/9250

 Mobility Radeon 9000/9100/9200

 Radeon IGP 9000/9100/9200

Revenez à la version 8.28.8 ou antérieure, ou bien... passez au driver opensource radeon qui normalement supporte l'accélération sur cette génération de cartes. Vous verrez, la vie sous Linux vous emblera bien plus facile avec lui ^^

Le support des cartes HD2xxx n'est inclus qu'à partir de la version 8.41.

Attention, les cartes plus anciennes (X1xxx et antérieures) ne sont pas officiellement supportées par la 8.41. Il faut attendre la 8.42 pour que le support unifié soit de la partie.

Sur 64 bits avec fglrx en version 8.33.6, tout à l'air OK (Direct Rendering=yes & co), mais les applis 3D 32 bits ne trouvent pas l'accélération matérielle et restent en MESA (OpenGL "logiciel"):

Cette version d'ati-drivers-8.33.6 a l'air de souffrir d'un bug non présent sur les versions précédentes

Passer à la version v8.33.6-r1 ou revenir à la v8.32 ou antérieure.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-538200.html

Ou bien utiliser le contournement suivant: export LIBGL_DRIVERS_PATH=/usr/lib32/modules/dri avant le lancement des applis 32 bits.

http://odin.prohosting.com/wedge01/gentoo-radeon-faq.html#4_amd64nodri

Ecran noir après Suspend-to-RAM

Problème touchant les versions 8.32.5 et 8.33.6, résolu dans la version 8.34.8.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-537874.html

Lors de la lecture de videos: "déchirement" de l'image, aucun filtrage lors de l'agrandissement produisant une pixellisasion

Le driver version 8.36.5 est buggé concernant les videos. Revenir à la 8.35.5 ou attendre la prochaine version de fglrx, car c'est dans la liste des known issues d'ATI.

Un problème non référencé? Virez le framebuffer! A tous les coup vous n'avez pas mis vesafb, il est le seul driver framebuffer qui cohabite pacifiquement avec fglrx. Sinon, ouvrez un thread sur le forum, et... un linuxien possesseur d'ATI est de toute façon un grand optimiste de la vie, vous n'avez donc aucun soucis à vous faire, on trouvera la solution  :Rolling Eyes: 

III- Section astuces

Que la Schtusse soit avec toi, frère d'arme. Tu as ton driver qui fonctionne (oui, c'est beau un curseur de souris, et dire que certains n'en ont pas conscience... mais je m'égare), et pour que tu ne t'ennuies pas trop, ATI dans son immense générosité t'as octroyé la faveur d'une petite crasse en extra-bonus-time? Alors tu trouveras peut être ton bonheur dans ce qui suit.

Plus sérieusement, je ne fais que du référencement pour cette partie, il est toujours possible d'y trouver une semi-boulette ou un "truc" totalement inutile ou périmé. Dans ce cas, merci de me le faire savoir. Ceci dit, faites circuler vos recettes de cuisines, si ça marche pour vous, vous ferez sûrement un paquet d'heureux  :Smile: 

D'avance, merci aux auteurs des schtusses dont je vais m'approprier tout le mérite  :Wink: 

Si jamais après avoir mis à jour vos drivers ATI et tout ce qui tourne autour et qu'en essayant de lire une video cela ne fonctionne pas (la video se lit bien mais l'écran video reste noir) c'est parce qu'il y a un bug ati-drivers/xv-driver.

La Schtusse: lancer la vidéo en utilisant le driver XShm.

Corrélaire: Pour que ça fonctionne, il faut bien sûr avoir dans son fstab:

```
tmpfs /dev/shm tmpfs defaults 0 0
```

Ceci dit, normalement c'est déjà le cas par défaut avec une Gentoo.

Un tutoriel pour gerer la consommation electrique de sa radeon avec fglrx? C'est de Zazbar et c'est par ici.

Mettre son PC en veille avec un fglrx est une question sensible, on pourra suivre ce qui est dit dans ce TIP.

----------

## anigel

Excellente initiative ! 

Même si je n'ai jamais rencontré de problème vraiment bloquant, ces quelques documents sont une mine d'infos pour qui possède une carte ATI.

Merci !

----------

## kopp

edit : effacé pour cause troll apparent... désoléLast edited by kopp on Sat May 14, 2005 11:27 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## El_Goretto

 *kopp wrote:*   

> bon ok je sors

 

C'est bon, je te tiens la porte.

Merci de ne pas troller ici. C'est un thread à vocation "bibliographie technique" uniquement. Ya tout plein d'autres thread ATI où tu pourras te faire plaisir.

----------

## kwenspc

voilà des liens qui vont directs dans mes bookmarks, merci El_Goretto   :Wink: 

mais très franchement, quand on voit "l'avancé" qu'Ati a fait dans ces drievrs je ne peus m'empecher de penser qu'un jour (bientôt? allez...) leur drivers seront aussi bons que ceux d'nvidia.

Rigolez pas ceux qui ont une nvidia, j'en ai une et même sans doute bien avant beaucoup de gens de ce forum (ah cette bonne vieille xentor TNT2 16Mo sniffff)

et bien je peus vous dire qu'au début : il n'y avait aucuns drivers!

ils s'y sont mis petit à petit et on en est arrivé à ce qu'il a aujourd'hui : de TRES bons drivers nvidia.

Certes, mais avant ça que de galères! que de recompile des nvdriver, de config du xfree.conf (xorg n'était pas de mise à ce moment là)...

alors très franchement : ne vous moquez pas, parce que quand il y aura enfin des des drivers ati digne de ce nom nos cartes pourront s'exprimer enfin et vos nvidia iront tranquillement pleurer dans leur coin (oui euh enfin si ati perd aussi dans sa qualité matérielle on est foutu ^^)

allez, et longue vies aux ati...(et les nouveaux : achetez nvidia si vous voulez pas être utopiste comme moi  :Laughing: )

----------

## dapsaille

 *kopp wrote:*   

> edit : effacé pour cause troll apparent... désolé

 

 Et les possesseurs de portable ?? ils deboitent la carte a coup de burrin ??  :Laughing: 

 EDIT= pour moi le plus embetant c'est l'erreur FGLRX 145 du type = je ne veux rien lancer en 3D

 (et ce soucis existe depuis un pacquet de temps sur les anciens drivers en x86 et amd64 et personne ne sais d'ou ca vient)

----------

## Zanton

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

>  EDIT= pour moi le plus embetant c'est l'erreur FGLRX 145 du type = je ne veux rien lancer en 3D
> 
>  (et ce soucis existe depuis un pacquet de temps sur les anciens drivers en x86 et amd64 et personne ne sais d'ou ca vient)

 

tu peux me donner l'erreur exacte ? je crois que j'ai eu ce problème et que j'ai trouvé une solution sur le net.

----------

## El_Goretto

Vous pouvez ouvrir un autre thread? Merci.

----------

## El_Goretto

Modification: ajout section troubleshooting.

Commentaires et ajouts sont les bienvenus.

----------

## Marsu

c'est vraiment une bonne idée, ce post, si il pouvait être post-ité, je pense aussi que ça éviterait pas mal de désagréments à la fois pour les aideurs et pour les aidés

----------

## DaviXX

Bonjour,

J'avais justement un peu de mal a installer ma carte ATI, je lis ton message, et voilà, tout roule...

Merci,

Cordialement,

----------

## kwenspc

petite astuce 

si jamais après avoir mis à jour vos drivers ati et tout ce qui tourne autour et qu'en essayant de lire nue video cela ne fonctionne pas (la video se lit bien mais l'écran video reste noir) c'est parce qu'il y  a un bug ati-drivers/xv-driver

le moyen que j'ai trouvé : lancé la vidéo en utlisant le driver XShm

----------

## gbetous

je profite du post pour insister sur un point que j'avais pas vu, et qui m'a pris bcp de temps à debusquer (puisque en fait j'avais aucun message d'erreur nulle part !!!)

mettre dans le /etc/fstab :

```
tmpfs /dev/shm tmpfs defaults 0 0

```

puis a la main taper :

```
mount /dev/shm
```

----------

## El_Goretto

Allez hop, pour féter çà, ouverture de la Section à Schtusses!  :Smile: 

Et hop, je sors, je suis plus là   :Arrow:   [ ]

----------

## El_Goretto

Un pitit up pour montrer que le SAVAGE HQ est toujours vivant, et MAJ dès que le besoin se fait sentir.

----------

## jrevi

Bonjour,

Ca fait plaisir, ce topic va peut-etre aider a enrichir la partie troubleshooting:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-444778-highlight-.html

Merci d'avance.

A+

Jrevi

----------

## El_Goretto

Merci jrevi  :Smile: 

N'hésitez pas à me faire part de ce genre "d'aventures" car j'ai été absents un long moment. Je n'ai pas le courage de parcourir 2 mois d'archives du forum...   :Confused: 

----------

## kwenspc

Un ptit post de up, juste pour dire que je suis passé à une Ati X1600Pro 256Mo sur PCI-E très récemment (quelques jours). C'est de la balle, installation sans pépins des drivers Ati, full 3D au rendez-vous bien entendu.

----------

## raoulp

Bonsoir,

Récemment, j'ai trouvé ce lien qui peut être sympa pour ceux qui souhaitent comprendre et optimiser la configuration de la section concernant le pilote fglrx:

http://debian.wgdd.de/temp/fglrx_man/fglrx.4x.html

----------

## El_Goretto

 *raoulp wrote:*   

> Récemment, j'ai trouvé ce lien qui peut être sympa pour ceux qui souhaitent comprendre et optimiser la configuration de la section concernant le pilote fglrx:
> 
> http://debian.wgdd.de/temp/fglrx_man/fglrx.4x.html

 

Merci pour cet excellent lien, il rentre direct dans le top 3  :Wink: . Par contre, j'espère que cette doc va être tenue à jour, car il est question du driver 8.32, et on est au 8.37 actuellement, et certaines options ont changé, par le passé.

Et +1 pour kwenspc, je suis passé sans soucis d'une 9800pro AGP à une X1950pro PCI-E sans aucun pépin (l'a fallu ajouter le support PCI-E au noyau, mais on pouvait s'y attendre, isn't it?).

----------

## El_Goretto

Etant donné que je n'ai plus de matos ATI pour tester les diverses astuces et expérimenter moi même les problèmes les plus courant (hum), je passe la main à Kwenspc, compagnon d'arme ATiste confirmé  :Wink: 

Donc thread va être "fermé", et un autre mené par kwenspc va être ouvert.

Stay tuned, comme on dit  :Smile: 

----------

## Untux

Je ne sais pas combien de "Vus" je peux m'attribuer sur ce fil... quelques uns quoi ! Ça me fait presque un petit pincement au coeur cette fermeture. Dans mon esprit, il est tellement lié à la période de ma conversion Gentoo que... bon allez, j'vais quand même pas chialer non ? ;)

En tout cas, merci et longue vie au futur fil de Kwenspc ! :]

----------

## kwenspc

 *tutux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> En tout cas, merci et longue vie au futur fil de Kwenspc ! :]

 

Vais pas tarder à le mettre en place, afin d'avoir aussi des liens notamment sur les drivers radeonhd etc...

N'hésitez pas à me le rappeler si je traine   :Wink: 

----------

